
Show HN: I'm building a web app to challenge “common” wisdom - simplecto
https://screenshot.simplecto.com
======
simplecto
I wrote up my thoughts here on [https://www.simplecto.com/building-own-
screenshot-as-a-servi...](https://www.simplecto.com/building-own-screenshot-
as-a-service-docker-django-selenium/?ref=screenshot)

But the gist of it is this: It is 2020 and our CPU, storage, and bandwidth is
so powerful and cheap. How does that affect our perception of scaling? How far
can we push a single server before "scale" becomes and issue?

This is where I publicly experiment with those ideas.

